# Tandem Trails



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

What's your favorite trail to ride a tandem on? I'm making a bucket list.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

sisu said:


> What's your favorite trail to ride a tandem on? I'm making a bucket list.


I like the Magnificent 7 trails in Moab.

Lots of good trails in the Buffalo Creek, Colorado area. Same with Crested Butte, Colorado.

Funner in Bend, Oregon is funner. I worked a trail day on that one!

The Wasatch Crest trail in Park City is top notch.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Village Trail in Telluride. Probably because you take a ride to the top


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

The north section of Fort Ord. Fort Ord is located just north of Monterey, CA, and is the site of the Sea Otter. I don't know what trails the Sea Otter uses, but the north section (accessed off Gigling Rd (and you'll be doing a lot of that)) are all short, sweet, twisty single track. The trails interconnect, so you basically have a "Choose Your Own Adventure" type of ride. 53? 65? 71? 44? Hey, let's hit 53 again, that was a blast!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ZjqHZ8H2MWkx7pm2A&sig2=FSd3E2IDHWUzHjPikNeIxg


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

A couple of my favorites:

The King of the Rockies course listed at the bottom of this link.
EpicSingleTrack.com - Race Routes & Descriptions

There are numerous other great trails in the Winter Park/Fraser Valley that we really like on the tandem.

The Peaks Trail in Breckenridge, CO
Peaks Trail Mountain Bike Trail, Frisco, Colorado

Kenosha Pass, Near Bailey/Fairplay, CO
Colorado Trail: Kenosha Pass to Georgia Pass Mountain Bike Trail, Blue River, Colorado
This one is a bit of a climb at high altitude, but one of the best rides to do in the fall (views are spectacular)

I'll reiterate what @ebnelson said, the trails in Buffalo Creek are great tandem trails and there are lots of them and of course Crested Butte is a must do if you ever make it to Colorado (too many to name).


----------



## Motosc (Dec 19, 2007)

just about anything in Downieville. The switchbacks on Big Boulder are a bit tight though!


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

GDMBR, if that qualifies as a trail.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

In Park City we have a lot of great trails for Tandems. We most frequently ride the Round Valley trails just because we can ride trail right out the back door, and they are very fun. Up on the mountain we like Apex, and Johns 99. We have even ridden Johns but we had to get off about 10 times to clear the rear handlebars. My wife rides with super short bars to help clear the trees, but it isn't always enough. Another great ride is tour de suds to Flagstaff loops and Bowhunter. Great in Fall when the leaves are turning, lots of aspens.


----------

